# Garage tie-down eyelets. Where to purchase??



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi all,

In the garage of my Hymer it has two rails that run the full width of the van, front and back of the garage. Into this rails fits metal eyelets, see the pictures below. However, for some unknown reason the van only has 2 of these eyelets, which is pretty pathetic.

So my question is.....where would I be able to purchase more of these eyelets?

I have looked around the internet to no joy and am hoping someone on here will have the answer.
Thanks.
777

p.s. Why does the van only come with 2 in first place?? It's ridiculous considering the length of rails.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We bought our MH from Edgehill Motorhomes and a couple of these eyelets were missing. (That was 2 years ago.) They had some spares but I'm not sure if they carry them as a stock item. Try giving Paul or Lee Broadhurst a call. If they don't have them, I'm sure they can tell you where to get them from.

Another thought - although I realise this is probably not what you are trying to do. I wanted to create a restraining bar in the garage so we can store boxes, loungers etc on the raised part, without them sliding back over the edge into the well of the garage. I made two wooden uprights with slot-in brackets to hold a cross-bar. My solution to fitting the uprights was to buy some round-head bolts of a size that just slides into the rails and wing-nuts to secure them. As the bolts have a square section below the round head, they are held securely enough that I can tighten the wing-nuts to locate the uprights in any position along the rail.

Philip

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The eyelet part looks familiar and should be available in a chandlery, the bolt part, possible grinding a bit off the side of a standard bolt might work.

Peter


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

have a look on www.gtf.co.uk. I dont know if they sell direct but they will put you in touch with your local stockist


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Also see here. I think you can order direct from Movera in Germany.

Philip

<<Movera Eyelets>>


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's them JeanLuc, thank you.
Would you believe I have the Movera link on my computer and never thought to look. Doh!!, all that time on the t'internet searching. :roll: 

Regarding Movera though, I can't find a dealer on the website to call to place an order. Very strange?? Will have to phone around the UK to see if any one is a dealer for them. I did used to think HymerUK had an account with Movera so maybe I will have to give Preston a ring. :roll: 
If still no joy then I suppose I will have to call the headoffice in Germany.



Thanks also andyman and Peter. I'll see how I get on tracking Movera.

ATB. 777.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

As stated above, I think the eyelets themselves are fairly standard wall fixing eyelets with an M13 (check size) metric thread.

As regards the T-head bolts, they are the same ones needed for Hymer roof rails and I managed to get some for those a couple of years ago from the bolt manufacturer. If you take an eyelet bolt out, on the back of the head (that slides in the channel) there will be a feint name (Halfen I think): use that to google for the bolt suppliers. They sent me 8 as a free sample!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Yes I checked.... The t bolts are M8 halfen 4 8. All you need then are M8 eyelets. Rgds HB


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Yes I checked.... The t bolts are M8 halfen 4 8. All you need then are M8 eyelets. Rgds HB


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks HymerBeliever. I'll give it a go.

All the best. 777.

ps. re your Avatar.....ouch....that looks painful, I hope no-one was hurt. How did that happen??


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Cheers 777: the avatar is only a pic from Hymer's crash tests and until I win euromillions, and S820 can only be the vehicle of my dreams!..I'll make sure I don't buy that one tho! lol


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You can order via Hymer UK, They are Uk agents for movera.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Movera*

Movera is part of the Hymer group.

You can order any Movera part from Hymer UK.

Tha part you need is 81395 cost is 9.50 euros per pair.

Happy Travels


----------

